

"Obnoxious Hipster Startups Must Die" (re: Xobni) - adnam
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2008/09/obnoxious_hipst.html

======
prospero
This seems like a riff on MTV Cribs, albeit not a very good one. It's the
nature of the show to focus on the inconsequential toys and perks while
ignoring the hard work that got them there. It's also de rigeur to try to seem
cool by using vaguely hip-hop slang, often to hilarious effect.

It's anybody's guess whether the trivial, silly nature of something like Cribs
says more about the celebrities or the people who watch them. Taken at face
value this video is stupid fluff, but it's meant to be stupid fluff. I don't
know what else the author of this article was expecting.

------
MaysonL
Very obnoxious uptight corporate behaviour is dying.

